# Fuel Snobbery



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

In my previous fabia vrs 2 it was highly recommended to use vpower etc as the engine preferred it and most had less issues when on super than standard. 

Now I have the BMW 330i i can use standard stuff and do. However, I still use just Shell, as in the Fuel Save Unleaded rather than Nitro.

Do you really think it makes a difference not using supermarket fuel? Mines a 56 reg so for all i know its been on ASDA's finest all its life. 

Am i just been a snob?


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I use Vpower nitro because my engine and map prefer higher octane fuels.

If you don't have a particular preference then use whatever as long is within the manufacturer spec.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Personally i think there is so little difference in between the 2, only really noticeable if your running 350+bhp it just helps with pre detonation. 


Snob - no
picky - yes


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

There is a huge difference between fuel brands. The cheaper fuels are "watered"down or lower quality. 
When we weregoingto colage the fill of the tank got us up and back plus the same about of fooling around up there. You could see the diference between brands by where along the road the light wouldcome on and by how many litres it took to fill up. 
Cheaperfuel is a false economy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Do you really think it makes a difference not using supermarket fuel?


Yes, I know a few people who have had the engine management light come on due to Morrisons' fuel.

I've always run mine on V-Power.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ardandy said:


> In my previous fabia vrs 2 it was highly recommended to use vpower etc as the engine preferred it and most had less issues when on super than standard.
> 
> Now I have the BMW 330i i can use standard stuff and do. However, I still use just Shell, as in the Fuel Save Unleaded rather than Nitro.
> 
> ...


The 3.0lt 6 in the BMW (130/330/530 etc..) is a N/A engine, and as such you get virtually zero benefit from running 98ron fuels. I've ran a 130 on both premium and standard unleaded and had no difference what so ever

Turbo cars are a different breed however. Having owned high powered turbo petrols and diesels, the posher stuff definitely helps the cars run smoother, more powerful however though....I'm not so sure.

Supermarket fuel is supposedly inferior quality to mainstream stuff, but don't forget Sainsburys petrol is supplied by BP - and I don't believe for a second that they would tarnish their name to supply inferior petrol to the public


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Most of my driving life 20+ years, I have used supermarket fuel. I didn't possibly see how using more expensive fuel could possibly be any better for your car.

However, after discussions on one of the car forums that I'm on, I started using Shell V Power when I bought my new RCZ in April. The difference in performance is considerably better. It's the exact same engine as my previous RCZ so I am comparing like for like. The car accelerates much better than before and the fuel economy is now starting to get better as the engine is bedding in. I now use nothing else but V Power and will continue to do so for the long term.
I never imagined that there would be such a difference in performance and scoffed at all those that said there would be. I am a definite convert


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blackroc said:


> The 3.0lt 6 in the BMW (130/330/530 etc..) is a N/A engine, and as such you get virtually zero benefit from running 98ron fuels. I've ran a 130 on both premium and standard unleaded and had no difference what so ever


Performance may not be noticeable if at all, but what about cleaner fuel system etc. which the performance fuels boast about?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Performance may not be noticeable if at all, but what about cleaner fuel system etc. which the performance fuels boast about?


I would say you are better concentrating on regular servicing and high quality filters and oils rather than spending more for expensive fuel in an N/A car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it the N53 engine in your car? 

If it is, it has direct injection and would be wise to run on premium fuels. This will help reduce carbon built up. 

The N53 wasn't sold in quite a few countries because they have poorer fuel. 

Nothing to do with snobbery at all.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I achieved 46mpg running on Tesco Momentum recently, never got close to that on fuel save or v power no matter how hard I've tried. 

I don't notice any change in power but I do have a lumpy idle on shell fuels and a hesitance and more pronounced flat spot. It feels smoother on the momentum to my mind


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

My experiences are only with diesels....

I used to do runs up and down from Scotland to the Midlands on a regular basis and exhaustive keeping of figures meant my car a Rav4 2.2 diesel was doing better MPG than with supermarket fuel.. The extra cost was easily recouped by the better MPG...

Other things to consider and again this relates to diesels is that the DPFs require the cleanest burn and least contaminants you can get in order to preserve the life of them..

So for me its dead easy. Use the better fuel.

As someone said above all the fuel comes out of the same refinery's and is exactly the same until additives are put into it.. It is these additives we pay that bit extra for....

Im not so sure the same gains are to be had from petrol engined cars but I do put the best stuff in my wife's wee Fiesta 1.4 Automatic. Cant cost more than a couple of quid a week if that,


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a fuel snob, besides mini pops and bangs on vpower and doesn't on other fuel


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TBF It's only £3/4 more to put the premium fuels in. I do find on longer journeys i do get more miles from one tank. 

As it's so little cost difference i put the premium fuel in every time


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Im not doing it for performance, carbon deposits etc. 

But if its had cheapy for most its life will it make a difference now?


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

I think i'm a snob, i'll drive a few miles to find a shell garage. Been a fan of optimax/vpower/nitro since my vtec days, made a world of difference to the engine. 

Having moved to diesels, I still do it partly for the performance as it's brabus chipped and turbo'd , but more so for the massive knock noise reduction as i hate the sound of a diesel.

When i had a company car i'd fill up anywhere and had many bad tanks, it isn't just supermarkets, it's probably all changed now however Texaco used to be the worst for me , had quite a few 'running on 3' tanks from them.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Don't the supermarkets buy from Shell, BP etc? I seem to remember reading that supermarkets buy from whoever is the cheapest that day in the refinery, they don't have there own refineries and the one in Jarrow a couple of miles away from me seems to pump fuel into tankers with different companies on them.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

alan h M said:


> There is a huge difference between fuel brands. The cheaper fuels are "watered"down or lower quality.
> When we weregoingto colage the fill of the tank got us up and back plus the same about of fooling around up there. You could see the diference between brands by where along the road the light wouldcome on and by how many litres it took to fill up.
> Cheaperfuel is a false economy


Watered down ?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

V Power for me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

knightstemplar said:


> Don't the supermarkets buy from Shell, BP etc? I seem to remember reading that supermarkets buy from whoever is the cheapest that day in the refinery, they don't have there own refineries and the one in Jarrow a couple of miles away from me seems to pump fuel into tankers with different companies on them.


They do for the most part. They don't use any additives that are used to increase the effectiveness and quality of the fuel.

We don't produce enough diesel. Crude oil breaks up to 47% petrol and 23% diesel, meaning the UK does have to source diesel from abroad.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I put TESCO momentum unleaded in the Porsche and the Benz, SWMBO does what she wants in the Freelander, could have leaves in it for all I know. Still, it has 169,840 miles on it's Td4 engine tonight, so she's not killed it yet :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I always use super, I find that even if the performance difference is negligible the smoothness of the car improves as does the MPG. 

Whilst most super unleaded is the same fuel with extra additives, it's worth bearing in mind that V-Power is specifically refined separately. It has its RON rating due to how it's refined and not just the additives to boost the RON.

Also, Tesco Momentum is produced by a company called Greenergy. I've heard rumours that it's refined in a similar fashion to V-Power but this is unconfirmed. Still a decent fuel either way :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use vpower in mine just because.
Not only for higher octane but the additives must be good for the engine.
Also for the extra £4 an £85 tank isn't that much difference


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I use BP fuel not for the mpg but for the cleaning properties and the fact my car runs nice with it


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Since getting my ls400 I have been using sainsburys standard fuel but I recently switched to shell and the mpg has gone up from 19 to 23 mpg and it feels slightly smoother


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Any point in using Nitro Diesel in my Cooper D?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Used to run my golf (mk1 with mk2 engine) on anything above 99ron (tesco or v power) and that ran so much better than 95 Ron fuel. Responsive was so much better due to injection type


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Both out cars use only shell v-power fuels


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Any point in using Nitro Diesel in my Cooper D?


I use it in my mk1 Fabia vrs diesel and it doesent seem kick out as much black smoke as before


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I use BP Ultimate / Shell Nitro in mine, as it's only an £5 in a £90 fill up. Probably works out cheaper than buying fuel injector cleaner every so often.

Does it make a difference to performance however? Well, not one that a human would ever be able to measure!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd love to put better fuel in the Spec b but all we have in Shetland is 95 RON


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

pee said:


> I use it in my mk1 Fabia vrs diesel and it doesent seem kick out as much black smoke as before


I've had my car since new (12 plate) and 90% it's had v power then nitro. Done 38k miles and I get zero black smoke.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Being honest I have noticed the regular shell does not perform the same as the previous shell in the past years regarding to the diesel extra, the car feels under powered on this regular fuel and the Turbo hisses loud on this fuel with lumpiness when pulling, but sometimes I do place V power Nitro and the car feels alot smoother within the rev range and quieter at times.
I have placed Sainsburys fuel in the past as a back up emergency on the motorway exit and have to admit the car responded better than the regular shell and did not smoke at all, and was on par with v power nitro on smoothness, and mpg was the same as well, my dad tanks his car with Sainsburys all the time and does not smoke and the powers there.

I have been informed alot of refineries come from the same tank, so who knows which fuel the pumps have at the time.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> I achieved 46mpg running on Tesco Momentum recently, never got close to that on fuel save or v power no matter how hard I've tried.
> 
> I don't notice any change in power but I do have a lumpy idle on shell fuels and a hesitance and more pronounced flat spot. It feels smoother on the momentum to my mind


I had the opposite with Tesco 99 - the car didn't like it, the mpg got worse and it didn't feel as smooth. Shell is brilliant though and I get roughly the same mpg with both 95 and 97 but it feels smoother with the latter.

I have never used any other fuel in my car apart from BP 95 once when I first got it. The local Texaco has recently been taken over by Esso and my missus used to fill the Civic up there all the time. Since it's changed the car doesn't like the Esso fuel and the mpg really suffers as well, so she sticks with Shell as well!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to always get my petrol at Morrisons but having tried V-Power a few times now I tend to stick the occasional few tanks of V-Power in.

I have noticed a slight increase in MPG & it does seem to drive a tad smoother.

I use V-Power for long drives.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

ottostein said:


> Snob - no
> picky - yes


I totally agree :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Im about to do my first decent journey in my 330i, 56 Reg. Owned it a month. 

do you reckon its worth using what will probably be nearly 2 full tanks before i get home with VPower? Would this have ANY cleaning etc effect on the engine at all or any other benefit?

not bothered for bhp etc, just wondered if it'll do the engine any benefit?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

these are interesting little vids, one petrol & one Diesel:











all depends on the engine of the vehicle your putting it in.

Makes NO difference for normally aspirated runabouts, you may see gains for performance/turbo cars

I run my SEAT Leon (1.4TSi - turbo lump) on Tesco Momentum 99 with no issues, I have also run it on BP ultimate and Shell V-Power nitro with NO difference to the Momentum 99, either on MPG return or any noticeable difference in performance


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

My lawnmower hated shell fuel, so swapped to total and it ran better! A Briggs and Stratton motor.

None of my cars are high enough performance to warrant expensive fuels, they all get whatever is cheapest. I bought a used bike with 5 year old stale fuel in the tank recently, about 15l so stuck it into the GTV which was half full, ran fine and I got about £20 of free fuel.


----------

